# Smooth Stability to help charity. Help please!



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jason met the founder of the 3D for CP while he was at the ATA show this past week, Matthew Kennedy. One of the reasons why Matthew started this 3D for CP is because at the age of 8 months his daughter was diagnosed with a form of CP. All profits raised from this event will be donated to various organizations to help further research and treatment of children with Cerebral Palsy. During the last 5 years Matthew's daughter has taught him that the human spirit and the desire to succeed can overcome and challenges life may present. 

Over the last two years they have raised almost $5000.00 for Cerebral Palsy. This year they are looking to add to that total.

So if you are able to join the fun mark you calendar....

Saturday May 8th 2010

Stull Preserve 

7670 E Widener RD New Carlisle, OH 45344

More information can be found at www.archeryata.com/3dcp.html


Saturday May 8, 2010

Starting today Smooth Stability will donate $5.00 of every stabilizer that is sold til May 1st!! 

If you would like to add to the charity by making a donation you may do so by clicking on the donate button on the home page or on the product page


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Jason, thanks for doing this, my friend. Matt is a good guy and always has my full support. I try to help where I can. I hope you raise a ton of money for him.

and anyone who hasn't tried one of these stabilizers, you are missing out.

Ted


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Where and how do I begin thanking you for doing this Jason. For those who don't know I am the Matt listed above. This is my 3rd year doing the shoot and each year I'm blown away by how generous those within our sport can be. Please take a look at Smooth Stability's stabilizers and our website as well and help us support those suffering from Cerebral Palsy.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice deal Jason.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

its a great thing you guys are doing! keep up the great work! There is nothing more standup than helping the kids!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

its a great thing you guys are doing! keep up the great work! There is nothing more standup than helping the kids!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason you are the man if I was not so far away I would be there hpoe you and the rest of the ss team can help out


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## dhelmuth (Oct 28, 2009)

so for the donation to work do i need to buy a stab directly from you Jason or just head over to Borkholders and pick one up?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

You actually dont even have to buy a stabilizer. There is a "donate" button on the home page and in the product page. You can click on that button and just donate any amount you wish. Anything that is donated will go 100% to the charity.

Jason


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

You're a good guy, Jason. I hope this generates a lot of business for you, and in turn will help Matt's cause immensely.

Ted


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Up for morning


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Once again I can't thank everyone enough for the support you've all shown me during the first 2 years of this event. I'm hoping this year will be even better.:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

This is a good deal for some very deserving people and a really good guy in Matt. He is a good friend of mine and he could really use all the support and donations he can get. Not to mention these are really good stabilizers.

Ted


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

*Ttt*

Bump for a great cause.
Jason & Sara... you guys are awesome.

I won't be able to make it, but my donation is on the way.
Good Luck.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

A really good cause for some truly good people, folks. Please help however you can.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Back to the top for a good cause


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

ttt...Bigger and better this year....Thanks Jason and crew for helping out with this. A lot of people don't realize how far something like this can go. Thanks again.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Peregrynne said:


> ttt...Bigger and better this year....Thanks Jason and crew for helping out with this. A lot of people don't realize how far something like this can go. Thanks again.


Even as a little as a dollar. I know every last dollar can make a big difference.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

on up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

For those who don't know the 3D for CP was started by myself 3 years ago to help raise money for children with Cerebral Palsy...Many may ask why am I doing this...well it's all because my youngest has a mild form of this disease. Through her hard work and determination alone I've watched her overcome her handicap and achieve things that even the Doctors didn't think she'd be able to do. I know with the right support there are others out there who can live a great life even with this horrible disease and I just want to do whatever I can to help them.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just to add alittle fuel to the fire...last night my wife shot her first 5 spot round with one of Jason's stabilizers...not changing anything else in her set-up her score increased from a best 289 20 something x to a 294 31x performance. She shot this using a pure hunter class set-up with no lens.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Just to add alittle fuel to the fire...last night my wife shot her first 5 spot round with one of Jason's stabilizers...not changing anything else in her set-up her score increased from a best 289 20 something x to a 294 31x performance. She shot this using a pure hunter class set-up with no lens.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


I told you, Matt. Those things just impress.

Ted


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Come on guys. This is for a good cause. Put yourself in the position as some of the people that have had to deal with this disease. They could use all the help they can get. Do it for the kids. Even a dollar? Anything. Anything is better then nothing. I promise it will get put to good use. A dollar is no more then what a pop out of a machine cost. If we can get 100 people to donate a dollar, then thats a easy 100 bucks that didnt really break anyones bank account.:thumbs_up

Jason


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe you should have titled this thread, "We want you"

Your staff shooter thread has over 30*thousand* views and is 76 pages long as of this a.m.
This thread is on the second page only because of all the bumps, and only 355 views as of a bit ago.

Come on, guys. Last check there was somewhere over 150,000 registered users of this forum. Imagine if we could get every one to send just one dollar.

Ted


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

I will throw in 5 Jason, this is a great cause.
Tyler


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

softballfan said:


> I will throw in 5 Jason, this is a great cause.
> Tyler


:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

upsy


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Once again Jason, I want to thank you for helping out with our shoot and our cause. Simple gestures like the one you made this year can mean a world of difference to a lot of little kids.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

One for bedtime.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ted thank you so much for making sure this thead stays up top...The support I've recieved for this event is more then I could ever ask for.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

No worries, my friend. I try to help however I can.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:shade:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:shade:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:bump2:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:ball:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:car:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:
:up:
:up:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:
:up:
:up:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:cool2:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:shade:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Lunch time :slice:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:cocktail:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:smile:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:walk:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

c:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:angel4:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:
:up:
u:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:rock-on:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:mg:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:exclaim:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:slice:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:
:up:
:up:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

What a awesome thing to do. :thumb:

Matt, I am going to do my best to try and make it over there this year. $$ will be tight, but this is one shoot I would love to make. :nod:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

DeeS said:


> What a awesome thing to do. :thumb:
> 
> Matt, I am going to do my best to try and make it over there this year. $$ will be tight, but this is one shoot I would love to make. :nod:


I hope you can make it, honeybunch. I just may well make it there, also.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:cocktail:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt for a great cause! :thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

in the a.m.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt for a *GREAT* cause.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the bumps here guys. We have a nice little bag of money started so far.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks for the bumps here guys. We have a nice little bag of money started so far.



Good to hear, Jason.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks for the bumps here guys. We have a nice little bag of money started so far.


That is awesome Jason.:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:slice:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

a.m.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:shade:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:
:up:
:up:
:up:
:up:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Bumpety bump bump bump


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Things that go BUMP in the night.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just want to take a moment and say thanks to everyone who has gotten involved in this thread! 

Matt and I are truely proud of our daughter Olivia. We have 2 other daughters who are both older, they are very active youngsters and Olivia has no problem keeping up. You can imagine as a child how hard it must be not to be able to ride a bike like your older siblings or shoot a bow for that matter. This is why we do this fund raiser. Olivia wants so badly and tries so hard to shoot a bow. But not having the functionality of her left hand/arm keeps her from being able to hold a bow. We have been working on finding a way to make this happen for her. But she is not alone. Their are millions of children out their with this dreaded disease. And more are born each day. All they want is for someone to make life a little easier for them. Through archery we can do that! This shoot is more than just a fundraiser its a way to give back, to give back to those children who just need a little help, a way to give back to those parents who have had to spend thousands of dollars for therapy or braces or wheelchairs. This isn't about just 1 Olivia, but its about 1 million Olivia's whose dream is to one day grow up and be like you or me.........


Most people in their life have a hero. Mine......Mine is my daughter...I inspire each day to have her courage and determination. :thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

No worries, Ammie. I plan on keeping this thing at the top until May.
I am still talking to people to help, though I do seem to be running out of resources lately.  Time will tell.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Up for a nooner??????


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

early to bed,
early to rise


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

No worries im here for ya :thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks, bud. A darned good cause for a darned good family.
I am proud to call Matt and Aimee my friends.

And that goes equally well for Jason Fuller, too. He is a good man and is going above and beyond what was asked.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:yawn:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

More exposure = more response for donations................hopefully


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

upsy daisy


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:up:
:up:
:up:
:up:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:cocktail:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:cocktail:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

daisy


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

duke


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

The time is getting near, one month left to get some more donations raised.
The more money raised, the better some people's lives may be.
Even if you don't like the Smooth Stability, you can still go the the website and make a monetary donation. Even one dollar will help.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

top


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

olarbear:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:star:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

........


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

==========


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

____:teeth:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

...


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

---


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

dark outside


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

snack time


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

.,.,


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

.,.,


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:archer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

,.';


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

/\
/ \
|
|
|


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:asleep:


----------

